# History of Ballistics



## Ravage (Feb 26, 2008)

[ame="http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=7225907758330346957&hl=en"]0101010ngcBallistics.Investigated.WS.PDTV.XviD-FTP.avi[/ame]

cool stuff :)


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 26, 2008)

James Cullen Grissom, is the guy shooting in the video. He works for TEEX, as the Law Enforcement program manger. This dude is one of the best firearms instructors, I have ever learned from. “TOP NOTCH” instruction! I believe he still teaches the LE Firearm Instructors course for TEEX, but I can’t be sure. I took the course back in the summer of 2005, it was a damn good course. I first learned of Mr. Grissom from my dad in the late 90’s, I attended a few shooting seminars, and 2 matches he shot in TX.

If anyone gets a chance to attend some of his training, I would highly recommend it!!!


----------

